# هل هناك مستوصف قريبا من هنا لتناول حقنة؟



## philosophastry

Hi, in the sentence هل هناك مستوصف قريبا من هنا لتناول حقنة؟ why is the word قريب written with ا at the end? It should have an -un at the end, not an -an. Thanks.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I believe you are right, it must be a typo, or the writer is not very good at grammar.


----------



## bearded

Why, can't it be an adverb? (probably, I'm not that good at grammar either) .
I believe that  قريبا من هنا  is an established adverbial expression (a 'set phrase').


----------



## Mahaodeh

No, in this context it's an adjective describing مستوصف and hence should take it's مرفوع.


----------



## philosophastry

Thanks. I think I should have mentioned that there was a comma between مستوصف and قريبا.


----------



## <<Maryam>>

It should be هل هناك مستوصفٌ قريبٌ because قريب is an adjective (صفة) that describes the noun مستوصف and therefore it follows it in everything (الاعراب، التذكير والتأنيث، ال التعريف).
مستوصف: مبتدأ مرفوع بالضمة
قريب: صفة مرفوعة بالضمة

So the following sentences are all wrong:-

هل هناك مستوصفٌ قريباً
هل هناك مستوصفٌ قريبٍ
(the adjective did not match the (اعراب) of the referent noun)

هل هناك مستوصفٌ قريبةٌ
(the adjective did not match the (التذكير والتأنيث) of the referent noun)

هل هناك مستوصفٌ القريبٌ
(the adjective did not match the (ال التعريف) of the referent noun)


----------



## elroy

I intuitively read it as an adjective too, but are we sure bearded's reading isn't possible?


----------



## <<Maryam>>

elroy said:


> but are we sure bearded's reading isn't possible?



It is not possible because Adjectives (صفة) describes nouns, and Adverbs (حال) describes the condition of verbs. Example:-

جاء أحمدٌ مبتسماً
مبتسما is an adverb that describes the way Ahmad came.

أحمدٌ مبتسمٌ
مبتسم is an adjective that describes Ahmad himself. notice there is no verb in this sentence.


Whenever Im confused I use a trick to help me distinguish between the two, I try to change the (حال)/ (صفة) to (جملة اسمية في محل نصب حال).

جاء أحمدٌ مبتسماً
جاء أحمد وهو مبتسم
It works, therefore it is حال.

هل هناك مستوصفٌ قريبٌ
هل هناك مستوصف وهو قريب
It doesn't work, therefore its not حال.


----------



## elroy

أعتقد أنها ستُعرب ظرف مكان وليس حالاً، نحو "تم بناء مستوصف قريبًا من هنا" أو "عُقد المؤتمر قريبًا من هنا"، ويبدو لي أن كل هذه الجمل ستبقى صحيحة إذا قدّمنا "قريبًا من هنا": "قريبًا من هنا، هناك مستوصف / تم بناء مستوصف / عُقد المؤتمر"، وهذا يبدو لي دليلاً على أن إعرابها ظرفًا مقبول. ما رأيك؟


----------



## Matat

philosophastry said:


> هل هناك مستوصف قريبا من هنا لتناول حقنة؟


I find both its i3raab as a نعت (مرفوع) and as a ظرف مكان (منصوب) to be valid. Similarly, I find both هو قريب مني and هو قريبا مني to be valid with the former being more mainstream.


----------



## elroy

Matat said:


> هو قريبا مني


 I don't know the rules, but this one seems wrong to me.


----------



## Ali Smith

I also came across the following sentence in the same textbook the original sentence was taken from:

ذهبوا إلى الحمام العام قريبًا من الفندق
The translation given in the book is "Ils sont allés aux bains publics, près de l'hôtel."

"près de" (near) is an adverb in French, so it seems the author of the book felt قريبا was a ظرف مكان for the verb, ذهبوا. However, in the original sentence there is no verb. How then could قريبا be a ظرف مكان?


----------



## elroy

There doesn’t need to be a verb for there to be a ظرف مكان.

الذهب تحت السرير — “The gold is under the bed.”  تحت is a ظرف مكان, and there is no verb.


----------



## Ali Smith

elroy said:


> There doesn’t need to be a verb for there to be a ظرف مكان.
> 
> الذهب تحت السرير — “The gold is under the bed.”  تحت is a ظرف مكان, and there is no verb.


So, the خبر is محذوف?
الذهب is the مبتدأ, of course. And all مبتدأs need a خبر.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> So, the خبر is محذوف?


No. شبه الجملة تحت السرير في محل رفع خبر.


----------



## Ali Smith

Then why isn't تحت in the رفع state?


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> Then why isn't تحت in the رفع state?


عندما نقول الجملة أو شبه الجملة في *محل رفع أو نصب أو كسر *تبقى مفرداتها على حالها لا ترفع ولا تنصب ولا تكسر


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> Then why isn't تحت in the رفع state?


Because تحت is not خبر, it is ظرف زمان منصوب, the clause شبه الجملة that consists of two words تحت السرير is في محل رفع خبر. 

As Romeel explained, في محل رفع خبر doesn’t mean that it is a خبر, rather it is a substitute, or to borrow from statistics, a proxy of the خبر.


----------

